# Neuer Server



## Heiko (12 März 2006)

Die Ausfälle durch Wartungsarbeiten in den letzten Tagen haben es quasi angekündigt: wir sind auf einen neuen Server umgezogen.

Abgesehen davon, dass es sich um einen wesentlich leistungsfähigeren Server handelt, der neben einer stärkeren CPU auch mehr RAM besitzt, hat unser neuer Server einen entscheidenden Vorteil gegenüber den alten: er bietet eine Traffic-Flatrate.
Konkret heißt das: DoS-Angriffe, die uns zwar nicht wirklich störten, möglicherweise aber indirekt Kosten über den Traffic verursachen konnten, haben den Schrecken endgültig verloren.

Im Idealfall merkt Ihr als User keinen Unterschied (das Forum zum Beispiel läuft schon fast eine Woche auf dem neuen Server), die hier dokumentierten Ausfälle waren durch das notwendige Übertragen der mittlerweile sehr umfangreichen Datenbanken leider nicht zu vermeiden. Mittlerweile sind die aufwendigsten Umstellungen erledigt und die Sicherheitssysteme installiert und getestet. Ab sofort sollten Euch computerbetrug.de, dialerschutz.de und dialerhilfe.de - genau wie das dazugehörige Forum - noch schneller und zuverlässiger zur Verfügung stehen.

Sollten unter der Umstellung noch einige Funktionen leiden, so bitte ich um kurzen Hinweis per PN oder E-Mail an [email protected].


----------



## advisor (12 März 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Konkret heißt das: DoS-Angriffe, die uns zwar nicht wirklich störten, möglicherweise aber indirekt Kosten über den Traffic verursachen konnten, haben den Schrecken endgültig verloren.


Gut so. Man muß nämlich auch sehen, daß der Botnetz-Betreiber sich bei langen wirkungslosen Angriffen mehrfach ins eigene Knie schießt. Zum einen beweist er seine eigene Unfähigkeit und macht sich so zum Brot, zum anderen verliert er bei einem massierten langen Angriff zahlreiche Bots, wenn der Angegriffene die aufgezeichneten IPs an die entsprechenden ISPs weiterleitet. Außerdem dürften viele Besitzer von Bots den Wurmbefall bemerken, wenn die Performance des Internets während des Angriffs längere Zeit in den Keller geht.


----------

